# Dust Bowls



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

I found a sandy spot with some dusting bowls and tracks. Do any of you have a definitive answer regarding time of day that turkeys use dust bowls?


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Typically late morning and afternoon are the best times to hunt dusting areas.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I've often wondered this too, I have found two sites tore to pieces with dusting bowls all over the place, but am yet to see a turkey in them, I think they must be coming out in the last few hours before dark when typically I can't be at that spot to see that.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I've seen them middle of day.


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

i find dusting bowls to be only good sign..hunting over them is a crap shoot....just from my experience....at least you know they are fresh...id try to find scratchings and strut zones and set on them mid day rather than dusting areas.


----------



## Day Late (Aug 12, 2003)

My buddy an I put out a trail cam overlooking dust bowls a year or two ago. Attached is a time lapse video of about two weeks time of the action at the bowls. The time stamp should give you an idea as to when the birds show up.

[ame="http://s329.photobucket.com/albums/l375/Day_Late/Turkey%20Cam/?action=view&current=Turkeycam.mp4"]Turkey Cam :: Turkeycam.mp4 video by Day_Late - Photobucket[/ame]


----------



## freebeard60 (Apr 22, 2011)

Ive made my own dusting bowls in the areas i hunt by dumping 5 gallon buckets of sand.Ive noticed that hens use them just about everytime they come through.Ive yet to see a tom in one.


----------



## no thyme (Jun 25, 2009)

mid day and evening , i seen 5 jakes dust them selves at 8 am the other day. so u never know. but more so mid day when its hot .


----------



## flockshot (Feb 23, 2007)

Day Late said:


> My buddy an I put out a trail cam overlooking dust bowls a year or two ago. Attached is a time lapse video of about two weeks time of the action at the bowls. The time stamp should give you an idea as to when the birds show up.
> 
> Turkey Cam :: Turkeycam.mp4 video by Day_Late - Photobucket


 i know its a video for turkeys..but i couldnt help notice that little button buck showing up like everyday to sniff around..hopefully he keeps up that pattern for you for the next three years! lol.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

This was yesterday at about 11:30 am.......


----------



## DGF (Nov 23, 2000)

Great pictures and video. I'll have to give my trail cam a shot on adust bowl sometime.


----------

